# Need help



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey guys this is another locomotive from my dads collection he just picked it up at a train show last weekend but the copler is different then all his other stuff what can he do


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a traditional American Flyer link coupler.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm not sure what it is you wish to do with it. If you have rolling stock with the same link couplers, you can run them with it. If you have knuckle couplers, this link style can be removed by pulling out the retaining pin and installing a split knuckle coupler with a split rivet. This was a common change that Gilbert offered during their production in the 50's. It is a very cheap converson with repro parts available at several online Hobby Stores.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok thanks that is what he is wanting to do is change it so it fits everything eles he has.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey, don't change it!! You will destroy the value of a original engine with link coupler.. All you need to do is get a car, either freight or passenger, and remove one coupler or add a coupler, to the car, for the right conversion. Let's say you have a link coupler car. Remove the link coupler and install the split rivet knuckle coupler as described. Or if you have a knuckle coupler car, remove the truck and install with a link coupler truck, but don't destroy the originality of the engine.(it's easier to do with a link coupler car).Whenever I buy an engine I always install the correct coupler which the engine was born with.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

flyernut makes a good argument -- although I have suggested that once to a friend, I don't know why it slipped my mind this time. There are some fairly cheap cars that can be pruchased and converted to a link-type on one end and knuckle on the other.

Good one flyernut !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

I also agree. I have a couple of "transition" cars with one link and one knuckle coupler. Not only can they be used to connect to a locomotive, but they can be placed anywhere in a consist when a change of couplers is needed.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

markjs said:


> I also agree. I have a couple of "transition" cars with one link and one knuckle coupler. Not only can they be used to connect to a locomotive, but they can be placed anywhere in a consist when a change of couplers is needed.


Exactly correct!!


----------

